# Excessive Ram Consumption SGS2



## sian.galaxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi. My phone is currently using approximately 830mb worth of ram. When I clear the applications (including background ones) and reduce it down to about 300mb, they all come straight back within about 5 seconds. I have downloaded an application that is supposed to combat this. But it doesn't seem to do anything more that what my task manager already does. I intend on uninstalling a few apps, but there are still quite a few I want to keep. I use my phone instead of a PC and would like to have it running as smoothly as possible. Is it possible to make it all manual so apps can't run without my permission? Thanks in advance


----------



## sian.galaxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry...that's incorrect. It's using about 600/836mb of ram. I also have default apps that won't force close...and I cannot uninstall.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

sian.galaxy said:


> Sorry...that's incorrect. It's using about 600/836mb of ram. I also have default apps that won't force close...and I cannot uninstall.


What Rom are you running, and have you tried installing " system tuner "app from the android market. If you install that app, you can freeze the unwanted app that are running in the background till you really want to run them.


----------



## sian.galaxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Shotgun4 said:


> What Rom are you running, and have you tried installing " system tuner "app from the android market. If you install that app, you can freeze the unwanted app that are running in the background till you really want to run them.


Im running 2.3.6. Does the system tuner app require root? because i am trying to avoid rooting my phone.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

sian.galaxy said:


> Im running 2.3.6. Does the system tuner app require root? because i am trying to avoid rooting my phone.


Yes that app requires root. Root will not ruin your phone. It is safe, if done right and when treated with respect.

Are you then running touchwiz on your Galaxy?


----------



## sian.galaxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Shotgun4 said:


> Yes that app requires root. Root will not ruin your phone. It is safe, if done right and when treated with respect.
> 
> Are you then running touchwiz on your Galaxy?


Ok. Im just not sure that i could it without stuffing it up and am not sure how to go about it really. But im thinking that if i want to make the most of my phone...i may have no choice. And my phone uses touchwiz..but i downloaded go launcher ex..thats a substitute right? Both are interfaces?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

sian.galaxy said:


> Ok. Im just not sure that i could it without stuffing it up and am not sure how to go about it really. But im thinking that if i want to make the most of my phone...i may have no choice. And my phone uses touchwiz..but i downloaded go launcher ex..thats a substitute right? Both are interfaces?


Correct, go launcher will use less ram then touchwiz


----------



## sian.galaxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Shotgun4 said:


> Correct, go launcher will use less ram then touchwiz


The only problem is, that my phones further increase in ram usage happened after the installation of go launcher??


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

How many widgets are you running. Lots of widgets will use a lot of ram, so will lost of pages. Also what Rom are you using?


----------



## sian.galaxy (Jan 31, 2012)

Only 5 widgets and three pages. Not sure what rom im using?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

sian.galaxy said:


> Only 5 widgets and three pages. Not sure what rom im using?


It might just be go launcher. It uses more ram to run faster and smoother. I had it installed, and it took up ram to speed things up. I would uninstall. Try launcher pro. It tends to use less ram. Or root your phone and flash a different com without touchwiz .


----------

